# Meguiars #16 - still well regarded?



## VIPER

I've just ordered a tub of Meguiars #16 wax for use on my daily car and the various cars I look after regularly, so what can I expect as it's a wax I've not had or even tried before? 

I know about the thin layers and all that (I'm a right tight @rse when it comes to LSP application anyway, so that won't be a problem  ), but what's it like durability wise and how does it respond to layering (also what's the best time to allow between coats with this one; treat the same as any other or does it have any specifics? etc.)

Cheers
Viper


----------



## Dave KG

Its a great wax, and very durable.. Appliction is easy, as you say, just keep the layers thin  £12 and a huge tin on value for money it beats just about every other wax out there and as we know, on well prepped paint, it will look as good as waxes 100 times its price  And last better than some of them too!!


----------



## VIPER

That's good enough for me, Dave - thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care

Its good stuff and I have it on VERY good authority they used to make it for a well known American manufacturer beginning with Z who sold it as something else from the Z family


----------



## VIPER

Envy Valeting said:


> Its good stuff and I have it on VERY good authority they used to make it for a well known American manufacturer beginning with Z who sold it as something else from the Z family


:lol: Yes, I've read that, and as I already own the 'other' product we're talking about here   I'm well placed to make a comparison . Mind you, I've also read just as many stories that say it's not true?


----------



## Ross

I have a tin its looks great and lasts very well and I like the smell of it.


----------



## Bigpikle

think FK1000 Mark

I believe its quite different to the current C_r_o_ now though


----------



## Dipesh

i love the stuff. Smells of crayon's. Its something i'll always have in my arsenal.


----------



## rtjc

haha crayons, thats it! Ive had a tub of this for a couple years, could never put my finger on quite what it smelled like. Its a damn good wax but only really for good paint/new cars. Probably why i still have my original tub lol


----------



## Brazo

Well its blue and made from crayons 

Great wax, hell may even pick up another tin I bought 4 when it was rumoured they would stop selling it in the UK!


----------



## rtjc

shhhh dont say that, you'l have peoples scribbling with blue crayons on their cars now lol


----------



## Dipesh

Brazo said:


> Well its blue and made from crayons
> 
> Great wax, hell may even pick up another tin I bought 4 when it was rumoured they would stop selling it in the UK!


I hope they don't. If they do, then i'll also be getting another 4 tin's just incase! #16 is of Legendary status IMO.


----------



## VIPER

Dipesh said:


> I hope they don't. If they do, then i'll also be getting another 4 tin's just incase! #16 is of Legendary status IMO.


I bloody hope they don't as well, although it would be totally typical of me to find something I like only for it to be discontinued :wall:. This happens with almost everything for me, not just detailing stuff 

I thought it was only the VOC issue that got it discontinued in the states and over here it was still fine?


----------



## rtjc

Im the same Pit, i always find things that i like that get discontinued. Or at least not sold in UK any longer, Mainly food & drink but other stuff more so recently.


----------



## Dipesh

Pit Viper said:


> I bloody hope they don't as well, although it would be totally typical of me to find something I like only for it to be discontinued :wall:. This happens with almost everything for me, not just detailing stuff
> 
> I thought it was only the VOC issue that got it discontinued in the states and over here it was still fine?


Thats right PV, it was a VOC issue.


----------



## Will-S

Is #16 a glaze or wax? A lot of people compare it to Colly 476, is it really as good for looks and durability?


----------



## Brazo

Its a wax, no its not 'as' durable as coly but not much is!

As for looks......................... we could argue all night:lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

nice to see something different being hyped!

how close is it to 'nobrac' now?


----------



## Will-S

So what is the longevity on it then?


----------



## Dipesh

TheProtector said:


> So what is the longevity on it then?


For a wax, its very good!


----------



## VIPER

TheProtector said:


> So what is the longevity on it then?


Someone else will have to answer this as it only arrived at lunchtime and I've not even had the lid off yet :lol:

From what I've been told it's up with more durable waxes - not Colli levels as said, but heading in that direction.

We have to remember that the surface prep and what waxes are bonding to plays a big part in assessing and comparing their durability. This seems to often get overlooked when people say "wax A is more durable than wax B" - is it really though? In controlled experiments on the same panel exposed to the same conditions etc. like we see members do on here, then that's a fair conclusion. But a lot of the time people will be making claims about a wax's longevity when there are far too many variables playing a part to make that assessment accurate.


----------



## Will-S

Might get myself some as it is relatively cheap and seems to get rave reviews on other sites (plus Dave KG speaks well of it)


----------



## VIPER

TheProtector said:


> Might get myself some as it is relatively cheap and seems to get rave reviews on other sites (plus Dave KG speaks well of it)


You might as well for about £12 and the tin is BIG as well so considering the very thin layers required, would last a very long time :thumb:

Considering Meguiars are continually launching new products onto the market and they've not seen the need to reformulate #16 for 50 years, it says to me that it's stood the test of time. They aren't a company who would stubbornly stick to the same formula of something for half a century if it was rubbish, they'd discontinue or change it. The fact that they haven't speaks volumes.


----------



## Dipesh

Pit Viper said:


> Someone else will have to answer this as it only arrived at lunchtime and I've not even had the lid off yet :lol:
> 
> From what I've been told it's up with more durable waxes - not Colli levels as said, but heading in that direction.


This is about right! I normally stick something else on before it has time to wear off but protection is at a very good standard.


----------



## Elliott19864

I use it quite a bit, used it on a few customers cars too, it's easy to apply and leaves a nice wet look.

Here's some pictures to show the wetness.




























Hope that heps some people and I haven't just been a pic whore 

PS, all cars had either had full correction or light correction.


----------



## Ross

I rember Rich used it as his winter wax.


----------



## Bigpikle

always had a hankering for some of this stuff - want to do an 'old skool' detail with some Megs stuff, perhaps #7-#16 etc. Need to know if it differs from FK1000 very much in looks - was told it was the bright glassy style and I like that


----------



## Epoch

Bigpikle said:


> always had a hankering for some of this stuff - want to do an 'old skool' detail with some Megs stuff, perhaps #7-#16 etc. Need to know if it differs from FK1000 very much in looks - was told it was the bright glassy style and I like that


We have some


----------



## Bigpikle

I remember - but its in the 'other' garage, along with the Carlack :lol:


----------



## steveo3002

i snapped up 2x tins when it was on ebay for peanuts ..like £3 or so lol

its good but nothing amazing in my eyes , decent lasting and a nice look ,but id pick up collinite for durability or something like #26 for looks before i picked up the #16

its a nice big tin too..so the 4" pc pads go in


----------



## matt_83

Does anyone know what the VOC issue actually was?


----------



## steveo3002

matt_83 said:


> Does anyone know what the VOC issue actually was?


didnt meet the california voc regualtions


----------



## VIPER

steveo3002 said:


> i snapped up 2x tins when it was on ebay for peanuts ..like £3 or so lol
> 
> its good but nothing amazing in my eyes , decent lasting and a nice look ,but id pick up collinite for durability or something like #26 for looks before i picked up the #16
> 
> its a nice big tin too..so the 4" pc pads go in


Here comes a shocker - when I tried Colli quite a while ago now, it _was_ good for durability but in all honesty it didn't blow me away like everyone says in this respect. And #26 didn't bowl me over for looks either. Sold the pair of them on.

Got to try the #16 this evening and all I'll say is this as an initial impression - "Where the hell's this stuff been all my life?!" Got to be the easiest wax I've ever used :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5

i applied the #16 wax onto my '89 bmw its a non clear solid white colour. i applied it by hand i.e no pad just finger tips, but i found it hard to remove with a MF.

i then applied by the round megs type foam pad very thinly and it was still hard to remove with MF. am i doing something wrong.

p.s. i only applied wax to two panels and then removed the wax from the first panel, so the wax wasnt on the panel for too long and it wasnt hot either.


----------



## VIPER

Estoril-5 said:


> i applied the #16 wax onto my '89 bmw its a non clear solid white colour. i applied it by hand i.e no pad just finger tips, but i found it hard to remove with a MF.
> 
> *i then applied by the round megs type foam pad very thinly* and it was still hard to remove with MF. am i doing something wrong.
> 
> p.s. i only *applied wax to two panels and then removed the wax from the first panel*, so the wax wasnt on the panel for too long and it wasnt hot either.


Well you must be because that's exactly how I've just used it and it was a breeze. I'm at a total loss to explain what I'm doing that you're not though


----------



## swordjo

Pit Viper said:


> Well you must be because that's exactly how I've just used it and it was a breeze. I'm at a total loss to explain what I'm doing that you're not though


Could be the panel is causing some kind of drag ie needing a clay/cleanse.


----------



## caledonia

Estoril-5 said:


> i applied the #16 wax onto my '89 bmw its a non clear solid white colour. i applied it by hand i.e no pad just finger tips, but i found it hard to remove with a MF.
> 
> i then applied by the round megs type foam pad very thinly and it was still hard to remove with MF. am i doing something wrong.
> 
> p.s. i only applied wax to two panels and then removed the wax from the first panel, so the wax wasnt on the panel for too long and it wasnt hot either.


I understand that you have followed the tin and recommendation.
But you have also got to understand that these instructions are only a guide line.
Environmental factors also come into play. Temp and humidity. Humidity more so. As this dictates how quickly the solvents or oils present in any wax Gas off.
It is very important to gauge this as a user. As only you can tell when the wax has cured. Get into the habit of conducting a swipe test, as this is a truer way for the user to regulate and remove the wax successfully.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## Will-S

caledonia said:


> I understand that you have followed the tin and recommendation.
> But you have also got to understand that these instructions are only a guide line.
> Environmental factors also come into play. Temp and humidity. Humidity more so. As this dictates how quickly the solvents or oils present in any wax Gas off.
> It is very important to gauge this as a user. As only you can tell when the wax has cured. Get into the habit of conducting a swipe test, as this is a truer way for the user to regulate and remove the wax successfully.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Gordon.


Gordon you beat me to it. I was going to say follow instructions on the tin, but they are a guideline. You are spot on mate with your advice.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Was getting a bit too dark to take pics last night when I'd done and and there's been a layer of overnight dew that's been on the car and evaporated off since, but anyway just a couple of quick pics.

(PS for resizing and a tweek of unsharp mask only)




























Initial impressions are that it's the easiest wax to apply I've tried to date, as it seems to glide over the surface and so a little does go a very long way. For the very first loading of the pad I must have put a bit too much on as I was able to coat the boot, and almost all of one side without needing to put the pad back into the pot. After that little 'error', it was more or less one light dab and twist onto the wax surface and that was easily sufficient to do a panel or even two. Despite the first couple of panels having a slightly thicker layer than I'd have liked, due to my mistake, it still removed and buffed off with no more effort than any other wax. This was a little surprising as I'd read that if it's put on too thick it can be a pain to remove, so I was thinking I'd be having to get spritzing with QD to assist, but it wasn't required. The rest of the car, once I'd started to apply it in my normal super thin way, was a doddle and the entire car was done in what seemed like no time.

Overall, I'm _very_ glad I bought this, and at only £12 for a big tin that will last a very long time, my only regret is that I've not tried it before .


----------



## Andy M

Very good its a fantastic wax. Glad you like it.

I wonder if this will be the next wax that people rush to buy haha


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks for sharing PV, it sounds, and definitely looks, like a superb wax, especially for £12. I have a pot which I still haven't used, but you've just encouraged me to have a go - thanks.

I'll add my thoughts here later.


----------



## Andy M

Well all this #16 talk has just made me go and stick a layer on over the current FK1000p.

As said, its stupidly easy to apply, 2 small swipes does a large bonnet easilly. It also buffs off without leaving holograms and shadows. Leaving a rich wet look shine.

Top stuff!


----------



## Bigpikle

cheers for the mini review Mark - will have to steal some from Jon next time and try it. Sounds to be a very similar product to FK1000. Keep it thin, easy on, easy off and the bright crisp gloss looks along the same lines :thumb:

Must try it at some stage


----------



## mistryn

i have tried this wax a few weeks ago and im very impressed with it, as said its an ease to go on, just need to dab it slightly into the tin and goes a long way. i normally left it until it hazed over and did the finger wipe test and buffed off. imo it does leave a glossy look finish, durability wise im not sure because i applied another wax over it a week later :lol:

but this is certainly good value for money and its on par with some of the mid range waxes, i wont say with high end waxes because i havent tried high end waxes to compare it to. i thinkk because of the price this wax tends to get overlooked but i think its one of those gems which makes you relaise why you didnt try it ages ago ( i wish i had)


----------



## Estoril-5

how long before you can apply a second layer of #16?

2 questions;

1. i have clayed, polished and waxed the car about 3 weeks ago.

when i was again, can i just apply another coat of #16 or is it not recommended.

2. can i srp ontop of #16 or do i have to strip that off and then srp and then #16 it again?

cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

SRP will strip the #16 off, but given that it was only done 3 weeks ago, if the paint still looks and feels clean, then just go ahead and apply another layer of #16.

I just had a quick go with it, and was very impressed. It's not the easiest of products to remove (like Swissvax or CG 50/50) but it was very easy, similar to 1000P.

Looks wise it's superb, as it seems to not only darkened my paint slightly, but it has done a great job for a wax at allowing the flake to pop - probably one of the best waxes I've ever used in this respect.

Also, as suggested above a LITTLE really does go a LONG way, more so than anything else I've used before. Like PV, I put far too much on at first, but it was easy enough to remove with a decent MF.

This along with SRP has to be the budget combo of choice looks wise... durability will need time to evaluate, but I'm going to leave it on my bonnet... hopefully


----------



## VIPER

Yes, it's so easily done to get way too much on the pad with the initial swipe into the pot isn't it? :lol: I mean I'd say I know what I'm doing with LSP aplication so I didn't gouge a huge amount out like a total pleb lol! But even my 'normal' light swipe like I'd use for most other waxes almost did half the car! :lol: 

From that point on, literally a 'dab' on the top of the wax was enough to get a thin layer on a whole door or wing. At this rate it'll last years!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The beading is awesome! Just as good as Collinite. Very impressed so far...


----------



## mistryn

i agree with it does produce some very tight beading and the only time i too have seen it is from when i used colly 476 wax
i found with this wax, next time i washed the car the water sheats off with ease


----------



## Bigpikle

nice one...

I detailed a silver Octavia estate today, using Poli-Seal by rotary for a 1 step polish and clean, and it left a superb finish. The car doesnt get much love regularly, so I wanted something as durable as possible. I didnt use FK1000 as I'm not sure it will really bond well to the wax finish of the PS, so opted for 845, which played very nicely. I could perhaps have done with something like the #16 to go over the waxy AIO base 

I think I'll add this to my next order as its so cheap. Anyone tried it on wheels yet - a rival for the FK1000 perhaps?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The tin is the same size, so it's better value if it lasts as long.

I'll get some on a wheel tomorrow and monitor how it performs. It really does leave a superb finish, I'm very impressed for £12!


----------



## Will-S

Andy M said:


> Very good its a fantastic wax. Glad you like it.
> 
> I wonder if this will be the next wax that people rush to buy haha


Methinks yes!

It is one of those waxes that has been around for a long time. I first thought of buying it about 8 months ago and was swayed by Jetseal 109, then by FK1000p, then by Opti Seal:lol:
I have to admit although these products make life easy for us in terms of one application lasts a long time, I have to confess I like the ritual of applying a fresh coat of wax to my car. I enjoy the process of application, buffing and admiration of the finish. #16 will join my current list of favourite products. It really is very easy to apply and buff off (if you apply THIN layers)

Will


----------



## Elliott19864

I find doing a panel at a time is the best way too. If this stuff drys it can be a pain to get off without marring the paint.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

CupraElliott said:


> I find doing a panel at a time is the best way too. If this stuff drys it can be a pain to get off without marring the paint.


Spot on advice here. It does dry VERY quickly, so don't let it!


----------



## VIPER

RussZS said:


> The beading is awesome! Just as good as Collinite. Very impressed so far...


Not half!! the beading with this stuff is INSANE!! Had some rain last night and sad bod that I am, I had to go outside in the dark and check it out  :lol:- without doubt the tightest beading I've seen on this car to date. Couldn't take any pics though as it was dark and still raining.

Put a second coat on this morning as well


----------



## JollyRoger

:thumb:










Garage has grey concrete ceiling, so doesn't do the refelection any justice
It's been on the car for 2 months now and still looking great.

I've put a few "dabs" ( I hope this is still English  ) on a panel and then I've spread it out with a finishing pad using the DA.
Buffed off using the DA+bonnet ... then wait like an hour or so and buff again with a MF ... :doublesho


----------



## E46M3

:thumb:

I think this wax is brilliant! Used it for the first time yesterday (first carnauba paste wax I have used... I've previously used liquid sealants)... shine is amazing! beading is awesome!!

I was going to try various other waxes over the coming months but I'm so happy with this that I think I'll save my money!


----------



## VIPER

^^^ Very nice car E46M3 and welcome to the site :wave:

I wouldn't quite go as far as to say I actually want it to rain (that's just crazy talk), but I kind of do a bit as I want to get a pic of the beading 

Thinking I might have to stock up on this stuff for £12 a pop


----------



## Andy M

Due to its ease of use I think this is the one wax I would happily use from now on if someone took away all my waxes!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

My car looks awesome too! I've been after this amazing reflective, glossy look for a while, trying everything, and something for £12, get pretty damn close!


----------



## VIPER

RussZS said:


> My car looks awesome too! I've been after this amazing reflective, glossy look for a while, trying everything, and something for £12, get pretty damn close!


Agreed there! And whilst I normally stress that waxes only account for a very small part of the overall look, and it's all down to the prep (which is still right, or course), #16 definitely does add something and has that highly reflective 'glassy' look to it, a little like the paint's got an extra fresh layer of clearcoat on. Preserves the metallic's flake as well :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It 'beats' 1000P for me looks wise, I guess only time will tell now regarding durability.

I don't see why this wax doesn't get more love on here, it's a bargain. I can see why the American's were angry when it was discontinued over there.

Would it be cruel to put some pics up on the Megs US Forum? :lol:


----------



## VIPER

:lol: If you do, make it nice and subtle though 

I think it's just in light of so many new waxes that have come on the market in the last few years that it's just been forgotton about a little bit. Time for a comeback I think :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986

This is MG#16 after one layer:





Here is two layers with MG#16 after 8 months in Norway (salt? oh yeah)





Quite impressive??? Oh yeah


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That's amazing for 8 months!!

Why has Colli been getting so much love when this seems as good, yet is a fair bit cheaper?? It also looks better IMO.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

What does surprise me, is why Megs UK don't do a retail version of this in Halfords - they do NXT and that terrible DC3 stuff. Surely spreading the word on this would reward them handsomely. 

I guess the only problem is, if it becomes very popular, the price could rise...


----------



## Bigpikle

its probably because of the use - retail stuff needs to be idiot proof. A product that needs to be on thin and off quick is no god for the average idiot walking into Halfords...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Very true.

Right, I'm going to take some pics, because I'm very impressed! I love this stuff!


----------



## Dipesh

Are you guys letting it cure or using it as a wipe on wipe off product?


----------



## yetizone

Kris1986 said:


> Here is two layers with MG#16 after 8 months in Norway (salt? oh yeah)
> YouTube - MOV00475
> 
> Quite impressive??? Oh yeah


That really is very impressive after eight months use :doublesho Was it maintained with any for form of sealant type QD (Zaino Z8 etc?) at all...?

Looks like #16 is a viable Winter alternative to FK1000P and Collinite then :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Dipesh said:


> Are you guys letting it cure or using it as a wipe on wipe off product?


Leaving aside temps and humidity etc. which can affect it and just using a general rule of thumb, I'm leaving about 5 minutes or roughly speaking - applying to 2/3 panels then go back and start buffing off. And just continue going around the car like that. This method has been passing the swipe test for me :thumb:

GRRRR!!! It's just rained  But does mean I can go and take pic of the beading in a bit


----------



## VIPER

Some nice (I think anyway) beading pics to follow later...


----------



## Dipesh

Cheers PV. I do it the same way! I have read that some people across the pond use it in a wowo fashion... Interesting...


----------



## steveo3002

i did a megs class in usa once...i believe they said theres no need to wait for any wax , wipe it on and wipe it off if you like ?

thats how i understood it anyway...theres nothing to cure


----------



## VIPER

Meguiars #16 beading  :-


----------



## E46M3

Beading looks great PV! I see why you were looking forward to the rain!! 

As for the application... I did the same as PV: apply to several panels then go back and buff off. I found that if I attempted to buff off any sooner the wax was still "greasy"... it seemed to smear rather than buff off


----------



## Bigpikle

very impressive looking beading 

cheers Mark


----------



## VIPER

E46M3 said:


> Beading looks great PV! I see why you were looking forward to the rain!!
> 
> As for the application... I did the same as PV: apply to several panels then go back and buff off. I found that if I attempted to buff off any sooner the wax was still "greasy"... *it seemed to smear rather than buff off*


Exactly, and this is why a simple swipe test is always a good idea. Otherwise the MF you're trying to use as the removing/buffing towel, ends up becoming a secondary application tool as the uncured wax gets onto it and instead of removing it, you're re-applying it again.


----------



## M4D YN

Pit Viper said:


> Meguiars #16 beading  :-


looks pretty damn good and i have used the first pic as my pc background :thumb:

need to buy some now


----------



## VIPER

Cheers, got mine for £11.42 delivered (which includes the DW discount).

You'll have to research this with our approved traders yourselves as I don't want to be seen favouring one over the others, but it's one of the DW traders. Just don't buy up all the stock as I think I might need to get a few 'spares' of this stuff


----------



## -Kev-

nice beads Mark:thumb:


----------



## Duke_Freedom

I've put this on my "to buy" list lol

How would you compare this to DODO Supernatural?

I'll compare them once I get them both, supernatural is on it way 


AMAZNG BEADING SHOTS TOO!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

This wax has annoyed me slightly, in that it does everything that I want/need, yet it's one of my last to try and only costs £12! 

Typical...


----------



## Dipesh

lol! I've had mine for a while now. I bought it purely on its 'legendary' status! Now you can see why its so highly regarded!


----------



## ads2k

Looks really nice there Mark, Just had to buy some :lol: Got a black Mondeo ST to do ovet the weekend so may be a perfect vehicle for it.

found it for the price you mentioned as well.....


----------



## Kris1986

yetizone said:


> That really is very impressive after eight months use :doublesho Was it maintained with any for form of sealant type QD (Zaino Z8 etc?) at all...?
> 
> Looks like #16 is a viable Winter alternative to FK1000P and Collinite then :thumb:


No, that is my grandfathers car, so it has just been degreased and washed with a pressure washer once a week, and I do belive that the Norwegian winters is one of the hardest to a wax or sealer. Just the wax, nothing more 

And yes sir, that's quite impressive


----------



## M4D YN

Pit Viper said:


> Cheers, got mine for £11.42 delivered (which includes the DW discount).
> 
> You'll have to research this with our approved traders yourselves as I don't want to be seen favouring one over the others, but it's one of the DW traders. Just don't buy up all the stock as I think I might need to get a few 'spares' of this stuff


:thumb:


----------



## Will-S

I have this product and am also very impressed with the looks and beading too. S'funny though that if you dig around t'internet you find out that #16 and FK100P are both actually designed for Fibre Glass manufacturers to use as mold release products (i.e they coat the mold with this stuff so that it makes the extraction of the finished product easier)

Funny how many of the products we use in detailing have non detailing origins.


----------



## banksy

how do i get the dw discount? (sorry, i'm quite new).


----------



## VIPER

banksy said:


> how do i get the dw discount? (sorry, i'm quite new).


Use the link from here :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=75575


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

#26 is a bargain from there too

What's the deal with #8? I've not seen that before...


----------



## VZSS250

Here's a pic of #16 on a freshly detailed 350Z. Pic was taken by an Autopia member, can't remember who though. I think you'll all agree, it looks stunning. Pity #16 is not sold in Australia as it represents great value.


----------



## IanG

Well I hope you are all satisfied with yourselves I've been resisting for days but cant take it any longer and had to order a tin of this :lol:

I'll see how it compares with the 1000P and might be worth a shot on my new car when I collect it next week :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

What are you getting Ian? You have a red Type-R FN2 don't you?


----------



## IanG

I'm getting a Leon FR TDI with the new Common Rail engine. 

The running costs of the CTR have been killing me lately and only having three doors isn't really practical. So decided to make the change now and also tried new Golf GTD but couldn't justify the extra cost over the Leon. So all being well I'll pick it up next Wednesday 

Won't miss the lovely honda paintwork though that is some soft paint :lol:


----------



## krushgroove

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and have just ordered some #16 based on this thread!

However, I have a couple of questions on how to apply it - first of all, is there a 'paste wax application guide' or anything like that? Because I have a few questions really! like:

What is the recommended way to apply it? 
Is using a polisher recommended for application? 
I have some microfiber cloths on the way, how should I buff off the wax? 
etc...

If there is a wax guide please point me in the right direction and sorry for interrupting


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

krushgroove said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and have just ordered some #16 based on this thread!
> 
> However, I have a couple of questions on how to apply it - first of all, is there a 'paste wax application guide' or anything like that? Because I have a few questions really! like:
> 
> What is the recommended way to apply it?
> Is using a polisher recommended for application?
> I have some microfiber cloths on the way, how should I buff off the wax?
> etc...
> 
> If there is a wax guide please point me in the right direction and sorry for interrupting


Welcome to the forum 

Every wax can differ in terms of its application, for how long it needs to sit on the paint (cure) before removal, and removal method.

#16 is trickier than some because you need to get down a really thin layer, and you can only allow it to sit on the paint for a matter of minutes. If you put down a thick layer (which you WILL first time) or leave it for too long, it will be a pain to remove.

To apply, use a foam based applicator, and take a single swipe from the tin, and work it across the paint - 1 swipe is probably enough to do at least half a bonnet, maybe all of it.

Leave it to cure for a couple of minutes, and then remove. If you've left it too long, you will feel the friction/struggle through your MF. If you remove too soon, it won't come off cleanly and will smudge into the paint. After a few panels, you'll get the hang of it 

Also, you need to cleanse the paint first to get the best out of the wax, something like AG SRP is ideal.


----------



## krushgroove

wow, great info there! 

I have a few Meguiar's foam applicator pads, so I'm sorted there - by 'work it across the paint' I assume you mean work the pad across the whole panel in small circles like the Karate Kid, and then use MF cloth to buff it to a nice shine, right? 

Also, kind of unrelated, but is there any advantage to adding extra layers? Apart from extra protection, which is always a good idea  I first found this forum via VXRMark's thread where he applied 51 layers of wax to his new car, which is probably a bit excessive for my daily driver, but the extra layers thing is a good idea at first thought. 

Finally  how do you go about removing the wax, in case you have to repair a scratch or something? Just polish it away or use a harsh cleaner? 

sorry for the fast follow-up questions!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

krushgroove said:


> wow, great info there!
> 
> I have a few Meguiar's foam applicator pads, so I'm sorted there - by 'work it across the paint' I assume you mean work the pad across the whole panel in small circles like the Karate Kid, and then use MF cloth to buff it to a nice shine, right?
> 
> Also, kind of unrelated, but is there any advantage to adding extra layers? Apart from extra protection, which is always a good idea  I first found this forum via VXRMark's thread where he applied 51 layers of wax to his new car, which is probably a bit excessive for my daily driver, but the extra layers thing is a good idea at first thought.
> 
> Finally  how do you go about removing the wax, in case you have to repair a scratch or something? Just polish it away or use a harsh cleaner?
> 
> sorry for the fast follow-up questions!


The Megs pads are ideally for applying this wax, assuming they are new, or clean...

In terms of applying the wax, either circles or straight lines, it doesn't really matter as long as you get even coverage.

With regards to layers, I'd suggest that any more than two layers is a waste initially, and I'd only recommend two to ensure even, adequate coverage.

Let us know how you get on 

Russ.


----------



## Will-S

I have found that the best way to load the pad is to swipe it across the surface of the wax then 'scrape' the excess off the pad on the rim of the tin. I find that way I get just enough on the pad to do at least half a panel nice and thin. Better too have to little on the pad as too much IMHO.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I agree, with this wax. It's amazing how far a little product goes. You literally just need to dab the applicator on to the paint and away you go.


----------



## Dipesh

I always give it a light twist in the tin. works perfect and keeps the wax neater.


----------



## rockape

mine arrived this morning  managed to wash and lime prime the paint work, then it rained dried the car off once it had stopped and, began to apply the 16#. a light swipe with a megs gc applicator was all thats needed it certainly does spread a long way. as per the tin i did one panel at a time, allowed to haze then buffed off. i found it very easy to apply and remove no problem :thumb

managed to do the whole car, now it's  raining again.


----------



## Bigpikle

I want to know how the look compares with FK1000 - anyone used both?

They both seem to be described in the same terms?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Bigpikle said:


> I want to know how the look compares with FK1000 - anyone used both?
> 
> They both seem to be described in the same terms?


This definitely has better depth than 1000P, and is possibly a touch more reflective. Overall, I prefer it on my car, but I think I prefer 1000P on lighter colours.

Give it a try for £12...


----------



## rockape

i have both now and would agree with the above post :thumb:


----------



## banksy

first time with a paste wax. always used egp before. easy to use and buff off. i put it on with a microfibre towel/pad - possibly put it on a bit thick but pleaesd with the results. on silver so no real darkening but mirrory (if that's a word).


----------



## The Cueball

I had to buy this as well now.... :wall::wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## seat

Here is some pict of my result of using meg M16 wax
Hope you like it
http://www.moj-album.com/slike/616648/kFFHYN2tBbj1pYzb.v.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike/616648/QegPH0oD1_jOom19.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike/616648/nbN8xerlhKvDzrky.v.jpg
http://www.moj-album.com/slike/616648/QUJ7BhiBrQW88n9I.jpg


----------



## Will-S

RussZS said:


> This definitely has better depth than 1000P, and is possibly a touch more reflective. Overall, I prefer it on my car, but I think I prefer 1000P on lighter colours.
> 
> Give it a try for £12...


I have both and definitely agree with the above statement. #16 seems to add more warmth to my black paint. Tried on blue also and looks amazing.


----------



## JollyRoger

:thumb:

M16 on the uprise, finally getting the praise it deserves


----------



## seat

Here is one of my video when i use a meg M16


----------



## VIPER

^^^ Man, you were busting there weren't you?? How much had you had to drink?!! :lol: :lol:

Nice sheeting there, mate :thumb:

It's the Megs #16 renaissance (had to get OED for that one lol)


----------



## Bigpikle

couldnt resist, and joined the club today 

will be trying this a little later as the forecast is good, along with FK185 Glaze Sealant, which looks interesting and the new SP QD & SD


----------



## VIPER

Bigpikle said:


> couldnt resist, and joined the club today
> 
> will be trying this a little later as the forecast is good, along with FK185 Glaze Sealant, which looks interesting and the new SP QD & SD


SP SD V2 is great!! You'll love it :thumb: Seems to work very well over the #16 as well.


----------



## Bigpikle

Pit Viper said:


> SP SD V2 is great!! You'll love it :thumb: Seems to work very well over the #16 as well.


good play complete - 1 very shiny courtesy car :lol:

#16 on the bonnet and wing. I read Mike Philips advice on how to apply and put a flat foam applicator in the top and twisted 90 degrees with no pressure. Damn! Loaded up the applicator amazingly - and too much  Never seen a wax come out so easily. It looks hard but its so oily it comes out easily...

Did the bonnet on one load and was very worried it went on too thick in places. After all the horror stories I took it off very quickly afterwards, and it came off a dream. It was warm with some sun. Beading and sheeting amazing as said :thumb:

Wing I managed uber thin, over a quick layer of DWG - so thin you couldnt see any wax on the paint, and left it 15 mins to see what happens. It was so thin there was no visible hazing, but wiped anyway and beading and sheetng showed it went on just fine 

Dont even think about this stuff if you dont know how to put stuff on VERY thin. Cant really comment on looks as the car is only 1500 miles old and the #16 looks just as good as the 10 other products on it. I'd say its a good alternative to FK1000 if it lives up to the claims of durability, but it is more tricky to use IMHO. If you cake stuff on when you use it, then you wont want this stuff :lol:

Megs #16










Megs #16 over Danase Wet Glaze (DWG)


----------



## Epoch

^^ There is probably a reason why Audi keep giving you hire cars Damon


----------



## Bigpikle

Epoch said:


> ^^ There is probably a reason why Audi keep giving you hire cars Damon


good point - I'll see if I can get the RS6 off them next then. The one in their showroom needed a decent detail 

Bit of a surprise today was FK185 Sealant Glaze. Really quick and easy to use, wipe on, leave to haze, wipe off, but left a good finish and beading that would rival any quality wax 

Will watch this carefully until the car goes back


----------



## VIPER

:lol: I did _exactly_ the same - pad on the wax, no pressure and a bit of a twist 'there won't be anything on the pad here' I thought, but started to apply to the car anyway. Woah, way too much!! how did that happen? I think I did about half the car with that first loading lol!

Like you say, it looks hard consistancy intially, but it's not really and once the top 'skin' in the tin has melted a bit, then simply placing the pad on it, with no twist puts enough on to do a full panel.

It does look uncannily like my 6 year old Carbon now it's softened up in the tin a little from contact with the applicator pad.


----------



## Bigpikle

I'm sure its been officially confirmed that old version of Carbon was #16 but the new formula is quite different...

Think I might give the Saab a really quick once over with a paint cleaner and a layer of #16 this afternoon. I have a MEGA product to put on it when I get back from hols later in Aug but want to give it a top up until then 

Anyone know if it plays OK over LP or P21s cleaners, as they certainly leave a little glazing behind.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

@ PitViper and BigPikle

You both mention it is critical you put it on thin. Could you knock up a video to show this is done exactly? I'd like to know if I'm putting too much on with my 845, the technique must be similar, and I am contemplating some FK1000p for the parent's cars.


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> Anyone know if it plays OK over LP or P21s cleaners, as they certainly leave a little glazing behind.


Only one way to find out 

Never did get chance to use it on Sunday :wall:, but the FK left a cracking finish on the Panther black paint :thumb:

MEGA product....... well tell all


----------



## Bigpikle

Mother-Goose said:


> @ PitViper and BigPikle
> 
> You both mention it is critical you put it on thin. Could you knock up a video to show this is done exactly? I'd like to know if I'm putting too much on with my 845, the technique must be similar, and I am contemplating some FK1000p for the parent's cars.


Put simply, you need to apply it so you can barely see it. On the silver grey of the cars I just did, you want it so the wax is pretty much invisible on the paint. I did a couple of panels where I wondered if any wax went on at all, as there was nothing to buff off, but a quick water spray showed amazing tight beads, so it must have worked.

845 is FAR less critical to get on thin. 845 is pretty easy to buff off and as long as its left to properly set up (use the swipe test to tell) it comes off easily. According to Mike Philips (formerly) of Megs, #16 is a really hard wax and dries VERY hard. If on too thick you will kill yourself getting it off.

A video would be really hard as there would be nothing to see...



ads2k said:


> Only one way to find out
> 
> Never did get chance to use it on Sunday :wall:, but the FK left a cracking finish on the Panther black paint :thumb:
> 
> Just washed the Saab with BTBM as it was already out, and dried and then wiped over some #16. It seemed like the Destiny was close to failing on a few panels so I just wiped it over, half the car at a a time, using the super fast Ads2k technique, then buffed it off. Looked really good - crips bright and very shiny.
> 
> I'm not quite in the 'wheres it been all my life' camp yet but its certainly a very nice looking product that puts the look I like on my car - silvery and crisp. I have got the application sorted so its easy to use, and will definitely get plenty more use from me
> 
> MEGA product....... well tell all


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> Put simply, you need to apply it so you can barely see it. On the silver grey of the cars I just did, you want it so the wax is pretty much invisible on the paint. I did a couple of panels where I wondered if any wax went on at all, as there was nothing to buff off, but a quick water spray showed amazing tight beads, so it must have worked.
> 
> 845 is FAR less critical to get on thin. 845 is pretty easy to buff off and as long as its left to properly set up (use the swipe test to tell) it comes off easily. According to Mike Philips (formerly) of Megs, #16 is a really hard wax and dries VERY hard. If on too thick you will kill yourself getting it off.
> 
> A video would be really hard as there would be nothing to see...


So I take it that you didn't apply a cleaner/cleanser first then. Isn't that a bit disappointing for Destiny , how long has it lasted ?

Maybe I'll put it on Clare's car at the weekend, it should really have a bit more TLC  as she keeps telling me....:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

ads2k said:


> So I take it that you didn't apply a cleaner/cleanser first then. Isn't that a bit disappointing for Destiny , how long has it lasted ?
> 
> Maybe I'll put it on Clare's car at the weekend, it should really have a bit more TLC  as she keeps telling me....:lol:


was going to do the full cleaner etc but after a wash it was looking good so I just went for a quickie  I just want to get something on it to last the next month or so until it has a bit of a polish and something special 

I put destiny on about 10th May, so had about 9-10 weeks. Its not dead, but beading and sheeting is significantly less than good...bonnet especially really didnt sheet water at all, but better on the doors  The car hasnt had much love since it was applied with everything else going on, so its not too surprising.

#16 really amped up the shine and gloss, in a crisp bright way. Looks good so far and was quick and easy to do. Just do a test panel first and make sure you get the technique sorted before doing the whole car and having a challenge :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm glad you approve Damon - I wasn't sure if you'd like it as you didn't get on with 476, which this can be like application wise, but I personally find it a little easier to use.

You should try it on trim... very impressive.


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> I'm glad you approve Damon - I wasn't sure if you'd like it as you didn't get on with 476, which this can be like application wise, but I personally find it a little easier to use.
> 
> You should try it on trim... very impressive.


much prefer it to 476, and I prefer the bright shine to the smooth gloss I see from 476. I only have an issue with applying 476 in layers - it seems to liquify itself underneath which can lead to wax holograms. I put a couple of layers of #16 on and had zero issues 

Saab looked like this - hard to see in a pic, but has a bright look I like on this car. Makes it more silvery than grey 










I dont see much point in having this and the FK1000, but its a legend in the wax world so deserves a home and some use :thumb: Looking forward to more rain now...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I think it looks better than 1000P on dark metallics, but I prefer 1000P on lighter colours.

It will be an interesting durability test between the two, maybe I'll split my bonnet in half, but I think that's one for winter!


----------



## Bigpikle

sounds a good plan. I have no doubt #16 will do very well in that test. I need to try it on a dark car now.... Will splash a little on the Audi when it finally comes home - if it ever does


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> sounds a good plan. I have no doubt #16 will do very well in that test. I need to try it on a dark car now.... Will splash a little on the Audi when it finally comes home - if it ever does


Christ is it still not back :doublesho. Maybe I think as a goodwill gesture Audi should let you have an R8 for a week 

Car does look good mate, and I will do as you suggest and do a test panel first :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

RussZS said:


> I'm glad you approve Damon - I wasn't sure if you'd like it as you didn't get on with 476, which this can be like application wise, but I personally find it a little easier to use.
> 
> You should try it on trim... very impressive.


I was the same as Damon and didn't really get along with 476 either (although I've since admitted in hindsight I probably didn't persevere with it enough), yet #16 has caused me no problems at all.

I've not tried #16 on trim yet either but as my Z Carbon's fantastic for this I'm expecting this to be also  

Agree on the video not really being of much use as I doubt the camera would pick up the wax layer on the panel when it's at the proper thickness (or should that be 'thinness').


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Cheers for the response bigpikle,

One last question, what's this "swipe test" you speak of? I've not heard that one before lol


----------



## Bigpikle

Mother-Goose said:


> Cheers for the response bigpikle,
> 
> One last question, what's this "swipe test" you speak of? I've not heard that one before lol


The swipe test


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> You should try it on trim... very impressive.


Took your advice and tried it on the textured black bumper inserts on the Saab. Slightly darkened them - not a dramatic change in look TBH, but they werent bad at the start. Went on/off easily as well. Have big rain forecast tomorrow so will see what happens - looking forward to the uber beading. Will try some wing mirror trim etc as well and see what it does on smooth plastics...


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> Took your advice and tried it on the textured black bumper inserts on the Saab. Slightly darkened them - not a dramatic change in look TBH, but they werent bad at the start. Went on/off easily as well. Have big rain forecast tomorrow so will see what happens - looking forward to the uber beading. Will try some wing mirror trim etc as well and see what it does on smooth plastics...


I need beading pics please.......


----------



## GazT4R`

Order a pot off fleabay after coming across this thread. £12.99 delivered, was I pleased :thumb:. Just gotta find time to use it now :wall:.


----------



## VIPER

GazT4R` said:


> Order a pot off fleabay after coming across this thread. £12.99 delivered, was I pleased :thumb:. Just gotta find time to use it now :wall:.


I got mine £1.57 cheaper than that from one of our approved traders. Just shows that ebay's not always cheaper and you could have been keeping the business 'in house' so to speak. Nevermind though


----------



## Bigpikle

ads2k said:


> I need beading pics please.......


I put on some wax and the dark storm clouds instantly gather - I think the Big Man wants to see the beading as well :lol:



Pit Viper said:


> I got mine £1.57 cheaper than that from one of our approved traders. Just shows that ebay's not always cheaper and you could have been keeping the business 'in house' so to speak. Nevermind though


Yep - next day service from SP for me too along with one of these 










Am I allowed to wear this while applying #16?


----------



## VIPER

Big man?, who...WHIZZER? :lol:

and what's that? a nappy?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

Pit Viper said:


> Big man?, who...WHIZZER? :lol:
> 
> and what's that? a nappy?  :lol: :lol:


yep - as we detailers get old, these things are useful to have. Dont want to get caught short half way through a set with 203


----------



## VIPER

Bigpikle said:


> yep - as we detailers get old, these things are useful to have. Dont want to get caught short half way through a set with 203


^^ Like it :thumb: Always planning ahead :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

went well on the smooth plastic mirror surrounds etc. All looking great and cant wait for the downpours now


----------



## akimel

Bigpikle said:


> went well on the smooth plastic mirror surrounds etc. All looking great and cant wait for the downpours now


I trust you carry your camera with you at all times!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Bigpikle said:


> went well on the smooth plastic mirror surrounds etc. All looking great and cant wait for the downpours now


I guess if you plastics were tidy anyway, then #16 won't add much, but the last car I did had awful plastics, and this stuff worked wonders!


----------



## Bigpikle

RussZS said:


> I guess if you plastics were tidy anyway, then #16 won't add much, but the last car I did had awful plastics, and this stuff worked wonders!


they're tricky though, as they stain like a pig and are a PITA to get anything to work nicely on. I tend to use OOS and maintain with OCW, but #16 did just as well so if it lasts well then would be a winner. Always nice to have 1 product you can use on all surfaces as well. I have enjoyed using the #16 for sure :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

ads2k said:


> I need beading pics please.......


 We had a downpour, so just for you Adam... (cars has done a few miles since application)


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> We had a downpour, so just for you Adam... (cars has done a few miles since application)


Thank you........ 

Looks pretty good, especially nice on the plastic. So that beading on the paintwork is a couple of days old and on a dirty panel .


----------



## Bigpikle

ads2k said:


> Thank you........
> 
> Looks pretty good, especially nice on the plastic. So that beading on the paintwork is a couple of days old and on a dirty panel .


yep - we had a little dirty rain the other night so its def not clean. Water was pouring off the bonnet and vertical panels. Great fun


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

What do you think of it on plastic then Damon? Looks good on the pics.

Also, works well on glass... does it all!


----------



## Bigpikle

yep - I really like it Russ. Great all-round product and a bargain. With the trim on the Saab its good to not have to try and avoid it.

Watching it bead and sheet today was fun and the car looks as good as it ever has. I can see why it gets its classic reputation, and I'll be using it loads more


----------



## waxy

PV, would you consider using#16 on your XR2? How do those that have used it feel about the looks it delivers on medium/dark colours?I was thinking about trying it on the Escort.


----------



## Ross

Well I used this again today first time in about 12 months and I am very impressed I did a base coat of SRP on my dads car and did 1 coat of 16 on top and it worked really well thin coat it cured pretty quickly a tiny bit hard to buff but not a problem it looks really good I will be doing another coat next week and see how long it lasts.


----------



## Throbber

Wanting something new to go on the wheels.

Was thinking of FK1000 but this also sounds a contender.

Anyone tried both on wheels?

Be good to hear your views.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## VIPER

I think FK1000 would still be the better choice on wheels as it's much more temperature resistant than #16. Probably nothing in it from a looks perspective, but for durability on a hot surface like this then 1000p is the way to go.


----------



## Throbber

Thanks PV, think I'll give the 1000 a whirl.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Alex-Clio

Funny looking back on the first post of this thread now.

Been something of a phenomenon over the summer.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Is a great wax.

I prefer OptiSeal on wheels as spray on, wipe and thats it, no buffing.

I still think Swissvax Best of Show is still one of the best waxes around.


----------



## adam87

Alex-Clio said:


> Funny looking back on the first post of this thread now.
> 
> Been something of a phenomenon over the summer.


Probably going to be a phenomenon over winter now to


----------



## Leodhasach

I was pleasantly surprised to see what it's like on plastic trim! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Alex-Clio said:


> Funny looking back on the first post of this thread now.
> 
> Been something of a phenomenon over the summer.


Yeah, I reckon Meguiar's owe me a complimentary tin of this for kick starting the rennaissance of interest in this wax on DW this year :wave:


----------



## Scotch

First got introduced to #16 on a detailing day with Dave KG and Gordon.

Just put a coat of Lusso creame on first and then a thin coat of #16 and that was it...:argie:

Since then I have tried 476 and just got some Road & Track but no matter what comes and goes #16 willl always be the one.

Oh and for those who say wax dulls the 'POP' of the flake... erm.... well this is as the sun got going through the garage window...










Yes it was #16.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

On the way to another tub me thinks...


----------



## blucpe

RussZS said:


> This definitely has better depth than 1000P, and is possibly a touch more reflective. Overall, I prefer it on my car, but I think I prefer 1000P on lighter colours.
> 
> Give it a try for £12...


i also concur with this having used both, either one you choose you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Leemack

I think its a great wax and for the price it surely cant be beaten :thumb:


----------



## Amused

I'm a big fan of this wax. It's a classic. For the money ($12 USD), you'd be hard pressed to find a better product IMO.

*Beading:*









*Morning Mist:*


----------



## blucpe

after readind and posting on this thread i went out and put a coat of #16 on my car and it looks great as i knew it would but i was wondering if a second coat would make it look any better or is it a waste of time and product? i've never applyed 2 coats before so i was just wondering.


----------



## steveo3002

a 2nd coat would ensure even coverage etc ...wont do any harm


----------



## Russ and his BM

but won't actually add any thickness; it will just make you feel better.


----------



## Deep blue

Stunning pictures:doublesho I think that my bike is going to get a layer of this at spring.
Does Mequiar's still manufacture this? I couldn't find it from their own site. Only their number #26 hi-tech wax, http://www.meguiars.com/estore/prod...are>Car Waxes>Paste Car Waxes&sectionID=31502 or is this newer version of the number #16?
Have anyone used #16 on boats fiberglass? btw


----------



## Amused

Deep blue said:


> Stunning pictures:doublesho I think that my bike is going to get a layer of this at spring.
> Does Mequiar's still manufacture this? I couldn't find it from their own site. Only their number #26 hi-tech wax, http://www.meguiars.com/estore/prod...are>Car Waxes>Paste Car Waxes&sectionID=31502 or is this newer version of the number #16?
> Have anyone used #16 on boats fiberglass? btw


#16 is no longer distributed in the US due to VOC regulations. That's why it's not on Meguiar's website. It is however available just about everywhere else. Check the forum sponsors. I know they carry it for you Europeans.


----------



## spanerman

I just baugt myself some to try fro xmas, il try doing a 50/50 with some other waxes i have if anyone is interested?


Sam.


----------



## JollyRoger

Did a bit of a test. M16 vs HD










After 5 weeks and 5 x washing ...


----------



## MerlinGTI

Im not normally a fan of Megs stuff, You have convinced me though! Just bought some  :thumb:


----------



## IanG

I used it for the first time this weekend and really impressed with the shine and given all the rain we've had the last couple of days I've plenty of time to admire the beading.

My other half thinks i've flipped :lol:


----------



## remal

bloody hell , reading this thread I'm going to buy some of this stuff. but i've just spent £80 on dodo stuff. worth buying? really do I need this next to my other new waxes? 


really do I


----------



## IanG

Of course you do its the Law :lol:


----------



## Scotch

With any luck my other half will be getting me a tub of this for xmas.

Ah yes, it will be mine


----------



## spanerman

the #16 is even more durable than HD wax? Ive found hd to be bloody tough!


----------



## alan_mcc

I use Megs #16 heaps, I have 4 coats on the bootlid of my Punto :lol:

Beading is certainly tighter however thats about it.

It never ceases to amaze me how it just melts as soon as anything touches it.


----------



## spursfan

alan_mcc said:


> I use Megs #16 heaps, I have 4 coats on the bootlid of my Punto :lol:
> 
> Beading is certainly tighter however thats about it.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how it just melts as soon as anything touches it.


Alan, can you explain further what you mean by the comment above, Is it not durable in your eyes? and what do you mean by it melts? bit confused by what you have said..:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Will-S

spursfan said:


> Alan, can you explain further what you mean by the comment above, Is it not durable in your eyes? and what do you mean by it melts? bit confused by what you have said..:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Think what Alan means is that the four coats has led to tighter beading, but has added nothing more in looks.

On the "Melting" front, Megs #16 looks to be a solid wax in the tin, but when you put your finger or the applicator pad into it it literally melts. The composition of the product seems to change from paste into a slightly liquid form. In this state it is very easy to overload the pad and you end up putting on too thickly.

I find the best solution is to swipe the pad across the lip of the tin gently, to remove the excess.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Yes, that's right - it looks like a very hard wax when it's been sitting unsed for a while but the top part soon changes to a 'liquid/oily' consistancy as soon as you've disturbed the top surface. It then seems to keep this this 'skin' of melted product on the top for the duration of the waxing meaning that, as said above, it's all too easy to to grossly overload the pad. I tend to just lay the pad on the top (Megs yellow) and then just gently push down and lift out. Occasionally I'll give it a bit of a twist in cold conditions.


----------



## spanerman

Cant wait to try mine now, its been taken away and wrapped for xmass so i cant even just nab a pannels worth


----------



## DiscoDriver

spanerman said:


> Cant wait to try mine now, its been taken away and wrapped for xmass so i cant even just nab a pannels worth


Your neighbours will think you're nuts when you start cleaning the car in preparation to wax the bonnet at 7am on Christmas morning


----------



## spanerman

They allready do


----------



## DiscoDriver

Well, I took the plunge and bought some. Hopefully, if it arrives tomorrow I'll do my bonnet with it on Saturday


----------



## ClioToby

Dave KG said:


> Its a great wax, and very durable.. Appliction is easy, as you say, just keep the layers thin  £12 and a huge tin on value for money it beats just about every other wax out there and as we know, on well prepped paint, it will look as good as waxes 100 times its price  And last better than some of them too!!


didnt think #16 could be layered...........


----------



## E46M3

Bigpikle said:


> they're tricky though, as they stain like a pig and are a PITA to get anything to work nicely on. I tend to use OOS and maintain with OCW, but #16 did just as well so if it lasts well then would be a winner. Always nice to have 1 product you can use on all surfaces as well. I have enjoyed using the #16 for sure :thumb:


Bigpikle, how have you found #16 on plastics in the long term? 
I am going to be cleaning my inner wheel arches in the new year and I want to treat the plastic after... and I have been considering Megs #16 as for this

- did it fade or go white/powdery?


----------



## VIPER

ClioToby said:


> didnt think #16 could be layered...........


Yes it can - layer away :thumb:



E46M3 said:


> Bigpikle, how have you found #16 on plastics in the long term?
> I am going to be cleaning my inner wheel arches in the new year and I want to treat the plastic after... and I have been considering Megs #16 as for this
> 
> - did it fade or go white/powdery?


I'd use a dedicated trim product for this if I were you. Yes, M#16 is trim friendly, and it won't stain if you get some on the plastic, but ime it does eventually leave tiny white specs in the pits of textured trim. Might not do this on smoother plastics, but even so, go with a proper trim protectant on arch linings IMO.


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ what he said :lol:

only had 1 layer on my black trim for ages, and its doing OK under the snow, but cant comment on what happens after lots of layers...


----------



## E46M3

Thanks guys. I was hoping to get away with not having to buy another product. I think I have some AG Bumper Care somewhere... might give that a go.


----------



## VIPER

E46M3 said:


> Thanks guys. I was hoping to get away with not having to buy another product. I think I have some AG Bumper Care somewhere... might give that a go.


Good product for that purpose :thumb: but give it a damn good shake (and a warm if it's been out this cold), as this stuff does suffer quite a lot from separating into solids and liquid if left standing for long periods.


----------



## deathlok

Sorry to spoil it but I find collinite better


----------



## Dave KG

deathlok said:


> Sorry to spoil it but I find collinite better


It is a bit more durable, yes... but not quite got the same value for money going for it


----------



## alan_mcc

Right i use megs 16 a lot, and i'm gonna be recieving a tub of collinite 915 off Kev soon for swapsies.. 

anyone want a comparison? :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

I've recently received some megs #16 and I really cannot wait to use it. the tub is flippin MASSIVE too!!


----------



## Rob Tomlin

deathlok said:


> Sorry to spoil it but I find collinite better


Which one?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Rob Tomlin said:


> Which one?


All three (476/915/845) seem a fair bit more durable to me. #16 looks great and is superb value, but its durability doesn't compare well to Collinite's, based on what I have seen...

The large tin of 476S is the best value IMO:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Collinite_Super_Doublecoat_XXL_1.html


----------



## Will-S

What are we talking about in terms of added durability with the collinite trio?

1-2 weeks, 3-4 weeks, 6-8 weeks


----------



## Dave KG

In my experience of using the various waxes... durability naturally varies quite a lot from car to car because of the different conditions a car is exposed too... but general numbers based on all of the applications I can keep track of:

Meguiars #16 is easily good for two months, and more often I see it reaching up to between three and four months on my own car which lives quite a hard and high mileage life.

Only Collinite 476S do I see giving better durability, which comfortbaly lasts a winter for me at a good four months. Not hugely more than #16, but the difference is certainly there. 915 I find less durable from the Collinite range, likewise the 845IW and both of these I would rate as roughly equivalent to #16 based on my own experiences.

However, I must stress that durability reports must be considered relative to conditions of both application (which affects durability) and the life which a car leads. Notable differences in the life of a wax can be observed with the same LSP just in different conditions, and this makes relative comparisons quite difficult. Larger numbers of cars treated with LSPs are best used to assess how long a wax lasts _on average_ compared to its competiton.


----------



## deathlok

ok I was really short in my first post. I have all three collinite and I am very satisfied. Due to the great hype of the #16 (especially after its discontinue in USA) I bought a tin to try it out. It is for sure a god wax but compared to collinite:
1) has less beading ( i love beading)
2) Paint waxed with collinite feel softer to touch ( Am I crazy?)
3) Collinite 845 (wich is my favorite collinite) it is liquid (I find it easier to apply)

To make long story short #16 is a great wax but why you do not spend a few extra euro (I live in Greece) for a 845. After all both will last ages so I think there is no big deal the extra cost. I just think there is no reason buy #16 if you already have collinite.

P.S. to be honest a very well reputed member of autopia claim that #16 looks better on silver than collinite but I did not manage to cath the difference (I should make a 50-50 test)


----------



## Kris1986

MG#16 looks so wet on silver cars (and others)... Have a look 

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll251/kristoffer1986/Bilde021.jpg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll251/kristoffer1986/Bilde015.jpg

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll251/kristoffer1986/Bilde017.jpg


----------



## Guest

Just bought some #16 to try over VPs Achilles Prep. I had a tin a while ago, but for some silly reason, never got around to using it and eventually sold it on.


----------

